# Any of you into imports...



## Sinister_kid (Mar 6, 2009)

There is going to be a very large sized car meet on April 5th in SEATTLE with around 50+ cars getting together, everything from celicas, evos, supras, to subies, etc, and we are going to caravan from Fry's in Renton to Gas works park.. having a BBQ then heading to a parking garage for some shots of our own.

You are welcome to come out and join and shoot some shots of the meet if you would like.

Info:
April 5th 2009
Leaving Fry's Electronics in Renton @ 12PM Sharp
Arriving at Gasworks (hopefully) @ 1230PM.


----------



## Torus34 (Mar 11, 2009)

Well, I own a Hyundai Sonata ...


----------



## rpatten (Mar 15, 2009)

Can you post up more information about the actual event? I would appreciate it so we can plan to attend. Possibly a link to whatever forum is putting it together.


----------



## Sinister_kid (Mar 21, 2009)

Yup here ya go.. meant to do it in the first place but forgot!

http://newcelica.org/forums/showthread.php?t=294539


----------



## Daki_One (Mar 21, 2009)

nice. i'll be there. hope to see you at the northwest nissan meet too.


----------



## boogschd (Mar 21, 2009)

will you shoulder my travel expenses? 

im overseas


----------



## Sinister_kid (Mar 22, 2009)

Which nissan meet? But I am actually the one organizing the event Daki.

boog i would! 
are you deployed?


----------



## boogschd (Mar 23, 2009)

Sinister_kid said:


> boog i would!
> are you deployed?




???

"deployed" ? ....


errr ... i meant im not from the u.s. lolz 

/RUNZ


----------



## Daki_One (Mar 23, 2009)

Sinister_kid said:


> Which nissan meet? But I am actually the one organizing the event Daki.
> 
> boog i would!
> are you deployed?



theres a nissan meet hosted by Northwestnissans.com on March 29th at Golden Gardens park in seattle from 10am-3pm. nice beach and nice cars. its gonna be a good opportunity to shoot.


----------



## Sinister_kid (Mar 29, 2009)

^It would have been a great op to shoot. THe weather is amazing.

Hopefully looking for good weather next week.
We are thinking about moving this meet to golden gardens as well. But the change wont be decided until we are all at Fry's in renton on Sunday.


----------

